# This winters build, MERKEL tribute



## JRE123 (Apr 4, 2019)

I build one motor bike each winter, just for the enjoyment.


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 5, 2019)

Very Nice!   What is the engine?  Looks like some sort of European motorbike engine.
What brand of mag does it have?


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 5, 2019)

did you build your own truss rod fork? What wheels are you using? Looks great, nice job. Thanks


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Henryford2 said:


> did you build your own truss rod fork? What wheels are you using? Looks great, nice job. Thanks



Yes the fork is one I made.  The wheels are HUSKY & the 3 inch rear tire & the front 2.125 tire are thick brick


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Chiptosser said:


> Very Nice!   What is the engine?  Looks like some sort of European motorbike engine.
> What brand of mag does it have?



The engine is a 1930 Gravely with a Bosch magneto.  Engine is 4 cycle 2.5 hp.


----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2019)

Love the color!!! Very kool!


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Can you share how you built the front forks? why HUSKY rims versus Worksman? Thanks again.


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 7, 2019)

Henryford2 said:


> Can you share how you built the front forks? why HUSKY rims versus Worksman? Thanks again.



I normally build my bikes from scraps that I find while walking the dog on trash day.  However I did want heavier spokes so I went with husky not worksman due to price limitations.  I didn't take many pics while building.  However I've built several forks (Similar) so I'll try to dig them out.


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks, you must have a great trash route!


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 7, 2019)

Henryford2 said:


> Thanks, you must have a great trash route!



Heneryford2 ,
https://motorbicycling.com/threads/diy-leaf-springtruss-fork.35937/ 

https://motorbicycling.com/threads/cruiser-with-a-btr-flavor.44397/#post-450465

I will look for other truss forks I've cobbed together.  I also stop scrap trucks when they are in the neighborhood to check if they have anything I could use & buy from them.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 8, 2019)

Great looking engine. The later Gravely T head also looks cool in a bike frame.


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thurman said:


> Great looking engine. The later Gravely T head also looks cool in a bike frame.



Sounds like a model L.  Nice engine with more Hp.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice build!. The vintage engine looks perfect in your frame and the stance and profile are great. Did you build your own tank? How does it ride?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2019)

That engine lends itself well to this build, most look out of place.


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 9, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> Nice build!. The vintage engine looks perfect in your frame and the stance and profile are great. Did you build your own tank? How does it ride?



When I find a good engine, I build the bike around it.  Did build the tank and most other parts.  Can't say how it rides, as I haven,t finished it, soon I hope.


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 28, 2022)

Still riding it years later!  Good Bike!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 28, 2022)

JRE123 said:


> The engine is a 1930 Gravely with a Bosch magneto.  Engine is 4 cycle 2.5 hp.


----------



## Risk Man (Oct 30, 2022)

As a master woodworker the past 35 years, now that I am building bikes, I wish I was a master metal worker with a welder, and welding skills!  Great work on this bike.


----------

